# what size ext ladder do you use the most?



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Carry a 28' and a 16' on the truck.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I bought a 28 footer when I started out thinking ill buy a bigger one when the need arises......That time hasnt come yet.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I have to say the little giant fiberglass ladder is one of the best investments I made recently. The little giant fiberglass is a 6ft. step ladder that converts to a extension ladder with adjustments up to 19' height. I carry a 32 ft and a 16 ft. werner on my truck though.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a 24' on the truck and it is easy to handle but really wish it was 26'.

It comes up just a bit short to reach the trusses in most of the buildings I work in. Oh well ..... boss send a lift out here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I carry a 24' on the truck and have a 32' I only bring out when I need it. 

I have found that a 24' works for 99% of the jobs I do.


----------



## Mr Zappa (Oct 21, 2009)

nysparky said:


> bought a 24' werner today and i think it's gonna be small enough to handle easily and tall enough to reach most of the time. (mainly residential) price was right to at 224 from home depot. what's your take?


 can't go past two milk crates stacked on top of each other brother


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i stand on an upside down five gallon bucket jk - i have a 16 and a 28
and a little giant


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I carry a 24 for every day. Does most of what I need.

Stepladders, I carry a couple 4 footers and an 8 foter.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> Carry a 28' and a 16' on the truck.


Me too:thumbsup:

We also got 2 24's, 1 32', and 1 40' back at the shop if we need.

As far as step ladders, I carry a 4',6',8' on the truck.

The 10's and 12's are back at the shop, along with the bucket truck, one man lift, scissor lift, and equipment lift.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I mostly use an 18' one piece ladder I had special ordered for work in commercial buildings.

I had hooks on top that grabbed onto the steel trusses


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I mostly use an 18' one piece ladder I had special ordered for work in commercial buildings.
> 
> I had hooks on top that grabbed onto the steel trusses





Nice.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I kept a 20' & 28' extention, 8' & 10' step, and a Gorilla 3'-13' adjustable on my van all the time.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

24 footer on my truck and a 32 back at the shop when I need it. Although the 32 footer is almost too much for one guy, or at least this one guy.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

partyman97_3 said:


> 24 footer on my truck and a 32 back at the shop when I need it. Although the 32 footer is almost too much for one guy, or at least this one guy.


 Dont firemen have to set up a 40 footer as part of their training.......I remember seeing that on Discovery channel or TLC.....now there is a nut buster....


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Them firefighter are some tough dudes, they have my respect.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

I carry a 24' ext. ladder on my rig. Plus 4', 6' & 8' step ladders. Can get a 32' from the shop if needed, but since I'm only 5'5" and weigh 145# I can't really handle the 32'. I just make the shop send out the young, burly guys if the taller ladder is needed.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Dont firemen have to set up a 40 footer as part of their training.......I remember seeing that on Discovery channel or TLC.....now there is a nut buster....


 
I tried standing up a 40' fiberglass ladder (36' working height) and it can't be done by one person :no:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

My van has two 4', one 6', one 8', and a 24' Ext. 

If I need to go higher I use a baker scaffold, if that doesn't work, renting or buddy phonecalls come into play....


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

most ladder manufactuers make accessories such as the v rung (corners/poles) with folding hooks for cables/trusses as well as the ladder levelers. I got em in every ext ladder of mine for a "just in case the need" factor.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

captkirk said:


> Dont firemen have to set up a 40 footer as part of their training.......I remember seeing that on Discovery channel or TLC.....now there is a nut buster....


Like this one?


----------



## AdvancedElect (Nov 29, 2009)

We use a 28ft ext the most, but we also have smaller and larger ones. Does anyone have a louisville pro top ladder? I just purchased one and cant wait to use it!! If anyone has one whats your opinion on it? Does the tray get in the way while doing some work?


----------



## fillmorr (Nov 22, 2009)

mistake entry


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

16 feet. That is all I carry. I have a 24 and a 28 footer at the stoarge shed. I am a sparky not a roofer


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

heavysparky said:


> 16 feet. That is all I carry. I have a 24 and a 28 footer at the stoarge shed. I am a sparky not a roofer


A 16' ext ladder will get you 12' to the top and maybe 14' reaching. 
A two-story home is typically 16+ feet to the soffits. 

You don't do many service changes, do you? :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## AdvancedElect (Nov 29, 2009)

I think a 28ft is a must for me. 32 is too heavy to be moving around.


----------

